# Mornington Vic 22nd to 25th Sept



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

My plan is to head out every morning this weekend looking for pinkies and their larger brethren around Mornington and Mt Eliza. The weather may be a little rough but the fish like it that way and I'm looking forward to a little adversity. Some long paddles and a lot of water may be involved.

If anyone else is keen, drop me a line and come along. Thinking about entering the yak in the Tea Tree Snapper Comp, prehaps a few of us could practce and prep for it and maybe surprise a few people.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Scott

I am keen but I don't much like the look of Saturday's forecast.........:?

Saturday 
West to northwesterly wind 20 to 30 knots easing to 15 to 25 knots in the
morning then tending northerly at night. Waves 1 to 2 metres.

If you reckon those conditions can be fished safely at Mornington then I'm a certain starter. Entering the tea tree isn't a bad idea, and I like the thought of showing up the stinkboaters, but the large number of boats that fish the comp puts me off a bit - if ever a PPB kayaker was to be run down in the dark, that would be the weekend I reckon :shock: I'm itching to put in some serious time on big reds this year and hopefully emulate Kevins successes last season


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Jason

Often the Northerlies are a lot softer down here than predicted although I put of this mornings trip because the crabs are being blown from the water right now.

As far as weather strength goes, if I could sail in it then I will fish in it. Anything over 25 knots and I will stay home.

Watch the wind and see how we go. I got some big 7" Berkley Gulp jerk shads that I want to christen on the first big reds to hit the bay. They bite best when there are some whitecaps.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Scott, I'll keep an eye on the wind and make a decision later this evening. I'm a bit worse off than you in my Fish n Dive (it catches the wind cause it's so high), so I'll be a bit more conservative regarding what strength winds are fishable. Although it's supposed to be blowing 30 knots right now and it's only at 13 knots at Frankston - fingers crossed! :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck gents...I think I have nancy boy tattooed on my forehead tommorrow. Careful in the F'N'D Squidder, ya can borrow a Swing if ya like


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the offer Poddy, I think I'll err on the side of caution and give tomorrow a miss. Good luck if you get out there Scott.

Boating Forecast for Port Phillip and Western Port
Issued at 1625 on Friday the 22nd of September 2006

Warnings
A strong wind warning is current.

Tonight and Saturday 
West to northwesterly wind 20 to 30 knots easing to 15 to 25 knots during the morning. Wind then tending more northerly later in the day or at night and increasing to 20 to 30 knots. Waves 1 to 2 metres.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

My team incresed in size yesterday when wife Julie gave birth to a bouncing baby Hobie sailor and yak fisherman. He's an 8 pound keeper and he and mum are going fine.

Julie has no idea I went out this morning......25-30 knots with Port Phillip swell up to 2m. Heaps of fun but no bloody fish. Learnt some new lessons about wild weather yaking and confirmed some others.

My drift rate was very quick, could have been trolling HBs and next time I will. Got enough to do to stay upright so a troll is much easier than trying to handle flick sticks and plastics
Throwing your legs over the side left and right is a great way to tackle stability in sideways wash.
You cant beat a drysuit if you want to tackle insane weather.
New portable sounder mounted on deack by shock cord works fine in the worst of conditions.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done on landing the 8 pounder, and best wishes to Julie for her contribution :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcvnNgIAADxfgCASUKeASihTGSo/7/+wMAE6lqDVPIBNDJpGRkAAGIBqniepTxJ6gGmjTQAABoNTyU0E0yaaDQZGgBoxDFg7dHLC43+UJPvNiPNy9YTssNDL4+K5/cFSIY3BGMzc8GgOK2cHgUq1+xhi9crG5pnqI+GSOLH66GuZYR4rDVom0jiWLrA97AXspZr6Pr4alXSg5Z24wU2re4izEVMbcFAROXQrKsk9EVDZkWiSKsTH977TECrHvEI8qUsUhtN/xFwuiCCAQJzrEhExFqEcUwy+mN9xBov2QFk8bYIHVKrFGmNa0S1uqRyssHKiOnpDB7lCoFcTBkwDC0lDco7YaXhsL9CmsZBCym6ZpiQqKttEkpjLOakTQra18wUZ3pJQIPUFC9jSWy/bGFwMoRBFsxVeAYGu5SaItH+LuSKcKEhl85sBAA==


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congratulations to you and your wife Scott. Many years of pleasure await


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Congrats Scott on the 8 pounder - I thought you were a little crazy going out in 20-25, but on the day your other half's giving birth!!!

Did you take on much water?? On the lumpy day we went out, I had about 1/2 a bucket in the hull - only realised how much when I lifted her on the roof racks.

BTW, that tiger looks awesome - is that what you race?
Philip


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, for your well wishes.

Phill, I got a couple liters in mine too. Your yak will get some water in around the rear where the rudder lines enter the hull on a rough day. Chop washes over the back and the yak expands and contracts as it works over waves. Air in the hull gets blown out some water can get sucked back in. This effect happens in any boat and will also happen around bungs, hatches and other fittings. That amount of water won't slow you down, I sponge it out at the end of the day through the front hatch when the yak is on its plug in cart.

Yep, thats what I sail. Its on steroids and an awesome blast.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A belated congrats on the little bloke Scott, well done to ya tribe 
That's a nice sail ya got going there, once upon a time my brother had a Hobie Hawk 14ft and he loved it to bits (quite literally as it ended up in bits at the bottom of the cliffs at the Aireys Inlet lighthouse - who stacks a boat into a ligthhouse!). What do ya take from ya sailing into ya yakking knowledge wise? :?:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great news Scott, best wishes to you and Julie....and good to hear you got out fishing as well


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Well done Scott, to you and your missus...

I guess everyone knows what you've been up to now.. eeewwwwww

Cheers

Ivan


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks boys again for your best wishes.

My wife is still in hospital and my other little one at grandma's today. So when the warden's away the prisoners will play.

Couldnt help it, had a spare couple hours so I put the yak in at Sunnyside coz the wind had dropped to 15 - 20 knots. Set 4 four free, kept 2 for breakfast tomorrow.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Love your style Scott. Get the fishing in while you can!


----------

